# Custom Xactimate Price List



## DFW Roofing (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if the material prices X uses are actual prices (or at least what they think is the price) or if there is any over head or profit added into the material.

My assumption is it is what they believe to be the wholesale price which is what I am changing on a custom price list.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty sure they are prices that the big box stores sell for. All o&p has to be added in. Can also change the price to reflect actual cost too.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Take your time and document full lists. NOT using XM but referencing line item sub totals in your Line Item Estimate and not to say you will see 10% and 10% O & P, but numbers will likely be bought but the adjuster if you are in 10% they will most likely buy, IF that customer has signed a contract with the dollar amount you are presenting to the Adjuster- is KEY.

Some points, 20+ line items for simple residential re-roofs will get the boot. Adjusters to save face in customer as well as their arsh with their desk guys. This is where their Estimate will find the ridiculous line items that they like to tell us they don't buy. 


Our last Insurance job (six digits) paid roughly 35% more than that Adjuster found on XM.


----------

